
Ask HN: Thinking of mentoring? looking for a mentor? - wje
A la https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5696873,<p>Let&#x27;s match mentors and mentees.
======
wje
I'll start: I'm a Haskell newbie looking for someone with a decent
understanding of the language and functional programming in general to help me
improve the (small amounts) of code I've been working on.

Prefer to communicate via email on a semi-regular, low volume basis.

